# is size of the bird genetic?



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

I breed indian fantail, here in the UK, big bird is preferred. although I know in the US, you guys have mindian, which is around 6 inch tall.

I have a body mark hen, she is tiny, only 6 inch, according to british standard, she is certainly not good quality. However, I really like her colour, thus I mate her with a massive saddle cock bird.

however, to my disappointment, all her chicks are tiny like her, I thought at least I can get some medium size ones, but they all tiny

if it is genetic, I have to discard this hen...


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

I would say yes it is genetic, however it is not one or two simple genes. There must be a number of genes involved. Some may be dominant, some may be recessive, some may be autosomal and some may be sex linked. 
From what you stated about this particular pairs offspring it would appear the large genes are all recessive to the smaller body genes. This means all their offspring will not be large but carry the large genes.
I would take all her offspring and breed them to each other or to a larger bird like their father. Keep only the larger offspring from then on.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

If its genectic, i would inbreed the kids to see what they yeild out.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Of course its genetic, every single facet of the bird can be traced back to genetics. I would say as a side note however that a bird may not meet its full genetic potential with regards to size if malnourished when young but on the flipside, A bird can not be made to grow bigger than its genetics allow with extra nourishment.


----------



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

I only let this pair feed one chick, but the chick still grow tiny... on the other side, another pair feed two chicks, both chicks are massive...

I know it is related to parent size, but why are the chicks so tiny like their mum instead of the father?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

dingweding said:


> I only let this pair feed one chick, but the chick still grow tiny... on the other side, another pair feed two chicks, both chicks are massive...
> 
> I know it is related to parent size, but why are the chicks so tiny like their mum instead of the father?


Did you read thepigeonkey's comment?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> Did you read thepigeonkey's comment?


Second that! Don't discount her based on her direct children.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Put the young over a larger bird after they mature. You should get larger off spring. NOT are you using this hen for her color. bodymark. Or just like the hen. If you plan to breed to the standard. Then do not use the hen.. Indian fans. Are much larger today then years back. So it is up to you on what you want to do.


----------



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

well, I paid a lot money for this hen just because her unusual colour, however, none of the chick has same colour as hers, meanwhile, they are very tiny... i know it is very complicated when we talking about gene..

as I can only keep 20 birds in my loft, I may have to discard her, as I had many good chicks from other parents, thus this hen and her chicks have to go


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

So in short you did not listen to thepigeonkeys post? Why not keep one or two of the young as if the parents colour is recessive they will all carry the gene, Pair them together and then discard of the rest using this pair to reproduce the colour you are after, What is the colour? Got a pic? We can probably help with that too.


----------



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

if I have the space to keep her chicks , ofcourse I will, however, I can only keep totally 20 birds in my loft... many chicks from other pair look much better quality


----------

